# FOXPRO's Predator Talkcast/FOX with Pete Hauer



## Brian Downs (Jan 30, 2010)

FOXPRO's Predator Hunting Talkcast presents
Calling Fox with Pete Hauer
Join us as we discuss the newest tactics for calling fox. From stand location
what sounds to use and what not to do we cover it all in this one hour show. 
We also gave out some great prizes on the show to contest entries, did you win? 
http://recordings.talkshoe.com/TC-34247/TS-425394.mp3


----------

